
11 reasons why you should avoid OpenVZ and Virtuozzo in any cases - pavel_odintsov
http://www.stableit.ru/2016/06/11-reasons-why-you-should-avoid-openvz.html
======
timbutlerau
As a user of Virtuozzo for 10 years, this is a load of rubbish. We haven't
experienced anywhere near these amount of issues.

Virtuozzo is still a long, long way in front of LXC and LXD when it comes to
features and isolation.

The "outdated" kernel argument just shows how out of touch this article is.

